# 12 weeks 1 day, good nub shot I think?!! Guesses?



## jade1991

Hi everyone! 

Does anyone wanna guess? I know what I think &#128513;
 



Attached Files:







20170510_170402.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 34









20170510_170430.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 19









20170510_170446.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 21


----------



## jade1991

Anyone?!


----------



## calliebaby

Girl


----------



## ttc126

Girl!


----------



## jade1991

Thank you!


----------



## Bevziibubble

:pink:


----------



## jade1991

I find out 5th june!!! X


----------



## Bevziibubble

My birthday :haha:

Good luck! :)


----------



## jade1991

Oh is it &#128514; I will definitely update then &#128513;


----------



## baileybubs

I think girl but still time for nub to rise


----------



## jade1991

Thank you!! I wanna know NOW. Haha. My little girl is so excited &#128513;


----------



## jade1991

Update!!!!!! You were all right! It's a girl!!!!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations! :)


----------



## Cnbaby

Congratulations &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## EBAUERHAUS

Lol. Just realized how old this thread was. :D


----------



## Cnbaby

This looks so similar to my nub in scan. I'd love another girl. :)


----------



## baileybubs

Congratulations Hun


----------

